# Sb Heavy 10 With Collet Closer Help Id



## toolman_ar (Nov 24, 2016)

Happy Thanks Giving to one and all!!

I found this little guy for sale near me. Not that I need another project or even have space...

But, I would like your help regarding the collet device mounted in front of the spindle.

The add states that it is made in Germany?

The machine is a 1941, South Bend Heavy 10 Lathe, long bed, 34" between centers. 115v, 1 Hp motor, comes with 3 jaw, 4 jaw, and face plate. Has 1-7/8-8 threaded spindle, and a 1.062 thru hole.

I think this is a nifty machine, but have been holding out for a larger thru hole, undermount, 10" lathe.

What are your thoughts on the collet closer system?

toolman_ar


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 24, 2016)

I may be wrong but I don't think that's a heavy 10 with this spindle specs. heavy 10's are usually 2 1/4 x 8 with a much larger pass through, around 1 1/2 ish or bigger. looks like heavy 10 though. and that collet closer is very unique and cool.
Lots of tooling with that lathe!


----------



## toolman_ar (Nov 26, 2016)

Someone was faster than me, the add is gone. Guess I will keep looking.

I need to finish other projects, rather than finding new ones...

toolman_ar


----------



## omni_dilletante (Nov 26, 2016)

There are two different models of the Heavy 10 South Bend, the 10L and the 10R.  

The L has a 2-1/4x8 spindle and will take 5C colletrs.  The R has a 1-7/8x8 spindle, a 1" through hole and takes 2A collets.  

The R is somewhat rare and tend to be earlier models, mine dates to the early 40's.  This lathe appears to be the same vintage.  Although I em envious of the chip pan.

There are a number of collet fixtures that mount on the front spindle and allow for quick change of work piece.  I have not seen this particular one before but have seen others, usually for 5C collets.


----------

